
Should we expect less secrecy about GDPR - sunnyxclf
https://blog.lukaszolejnik.com/should-we-expect-less-secrecy-about-gdpr-performance/
======
bernierocks
The secrecy IS deliberate. They want to keep things vague and secret, so it
can be used as a weapon against companies that don't fall in line with the EUs
political beliefs or when they are running out of money and need some more.

It was really only created for Google and Facebook. They make tons of money
and the EU wanted to figure out an excuse for getting some more of it, without
it being considered outright theft.

~~~
noureen
GDPR is one of the reasons why we consider working with companies based in the
EU rather than those based in the US for sensitive topics (even though GDPR
should cover EU citizens regardless of the website) but we know that companies
based in the EU take it more seriously

